# Joe Rogan's Taekwondo background/accomplishments



## wisemanrax (Apr 22, 2011)

Joe Rogan is a commentator for the UFC events and sometimes talks about his TKD background. On his wiki page, it states that he was a US Open champion in his division However, when I go to the USA Taekwondo website, I cannot find his name at any US Open result which leads me to believe that either 1) he doesn't remember what he won 2) he made it up

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Rogan

The reason I am concerned about this is because he is giving advice (in terms of kicks) to MMA fighters like George St.Pierre who says Rogan was a Taekwondo champion and has the best jumping back kick he has ever seen. 

Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone can throw an open tournament and call it a 'US Open'.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 22, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Anyone can throw an open tournament and call it a 'US Open'.


 

And it's supposed to have happened in 1986, which is decidedly "pre-website" for a lot of organizations.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2011)

He never di Olympic style of TKD so he would have never been to the USAT US Open. He was an ITF guy and they have to many US Opens event each year to even start to say if he is lieing or not. Remember just this last year the US had 17 US Open tournaments so pick your poison.


----------



## wisemanrax (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I was under the impression that he competed in WTF competitions. At least in the WTF organization the 1st US Open happened in 1992 with competitors from many nations coming in. Anyways, thank you for clearing it up.


----------



## miguksaram (Apr 25, 2011)

He might be referring to the US Open that is held in Florida.  It is an open martial art tournament.


----------

